# Bowtech Specialist builds



## Rein (Jan 26, 2011)

My Inferno comes in ~5 weeks. 

Current setup accessories I've bought/ordered:
1. FUSE Carbon Blade 24" with 6, 1 oz weights
2. Spot-Hogg Hogg-it 5 pin.
3. QAD HDX rest in red
4. bowjax and limbsavers
5. Stokerized Nucleus System

Can't wait to hear others feedback and advice as well :moviecorn


----------



## ApplePie (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought a Specialist in January. 50# limbs, ACC 3-28 (60 gr. nib), flex fletch 1.87 vanes and the bow shoots 283 fps.


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

I would love to get one for dots. So how are they shooting? I have not shot one yet.


----------



## ApplePie (Jul 25, 2010)

It is a very good shooting bow. The wall is solid, if you creep, the string is coming out of your hand. The only compliant I have is the coating on the limbs, the coating is flaking off. A staff shooter at the local pro shop has the exact same problem. I have been very disappointed with that...obviously the limb coating does not affect the accuracy. I was surprised at how well it shot to be 37" ax-to-ax. I shot a field round last weekend and I was pleased with the bow.


----------



## BowtechP38 (Mar 27, 2003)

I would have to agree on the coating on the limbs. Anyone else having this issue? It will be interesting to see what Bowtech has to say about it.

My sight and scope should be here early this week. Its a pretty smooth shooting bow so far. I need to find a better stablizer/offset to really tell. Right now I'm using a older 30"+ vibracheck with a doinker supression mount behind it. Thinking maybe a b-stinger or a dish. I'd also like to try out a little softer rubber on the string stop and see what that does. 

I'm thinking about changing the drawstops from 75% and to 65% to see if I get a little more wall. I might also throw a little hockey tape on the grip as well. This is just a personal preference. 

I made the mistake of putting a G5 redzone peep in at first and it started to cut the fibers up really bad so I pulled it out and am waiting for one of the pro series peeps from speciality archery. 

Bow shoots great though cant wait to try it with the HoggFather.


----------



## BowtechP38 (Mar 27, 2003)

Here is a pic from the first night I set up and shot the bow. 20 yards fixed pins with my old ACC 3-49 with feathers, limbdriver and spot hogg 7 deadly pins.


----------



## flatline_shoote (Aug 31, 2010)

I have my specialist set up with a 30 in b stinger front rod with a dead center riser side rod bracket and a 12 in b stinger side rod. The sight I chose this time is a Axcel 3000 sight and extreme scope w/ 4x lens. I have found with this bow being so light that I had to add more weight to my front and rear stabs. I have 5 oz of weight on the front and 11 on the back plus I have put 3 oz of weight in the rear stabilizer hole on the back of the riser and this has helped out a lot. I am shooting lightspeed 3d arrows with 100 gr nibs and mini blazer vanes. Getting about 295fps out of it at 28.5in draw at the 65% let off stop. I am shooting the best 3d scores that I ever have with this setup. I am also experiencing flaking on the limbs where my pro pod Is attached. I hope this helps


----------



## mihailescu_e (Nov 19, 2010)

ApplePie said:


> It is a very good shooting bow. The wall is solid, if you creep, the string is coming out of your hand. The only compliant I have is the coating on the limbs, the coating is flaking off. A staff shooter at the local pro shop has the exact same problem. I have been very disappointed with that...obviously the limb coating does not affect the accuracy. I was surprised at how well it shot to be 37" ax-to-ax. I shot a field round last weekend and I was pleased with the bow.


I have the same problem but only with upper limb


----------



## Ucntzme (Jan 16, 2008)

Both of you get some clear electrical tape and wrap the limb where the pro pod rests. The problem is they want to show off the laminated layered limb so they didnt wrap the camo around the sides thats why its flaking.


----------



## bowhunterCN (Jul 24, 2007)

I have met the same peeling problem on the bottom limb of Specialist Onyx, LP stand. Told BT on Monday but no answer so far.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

got mine about 2 weeks ago. 29" 60.5# with a 306grn arrow = 316 fps
using a axcel armortech , trophy taker spring steel , cartel 32"stab witha a 16"side bar. it shoots real nice so far.
i too find the finish very fragile on the limbs , specialy on the corners. my destroyer had the same problem.


----------

